# Focal solo 6 vs. Dynaudio BM12A



## Lunatique (Sep 7, 2007)

I spent a couple of hours testing out some monitors, and it came down to the Dynaudio BM12A's and the Focal Solo 6. The JBL LSR4328P's were in the running too, but got beat out along the way. 

I know it's kind of an unfair competition even though their prices are the same ($2k), one is an 8 incher, the other a 6 incher, but a budget is a budget, and that's what I got to work with. 

The Dynaudio BM12A's not only continued where the BM5A's left off (amazing little monitors) by extending the frequency range, the soundstage is also more spacious as well. The highest highs and lowest lows are noticeably more extended than the Focals (BM12A's are rated at 38 Hz - 21 kHz, while the Focals rates at 40Hz-40kHz and only 6 inches instead of 8 ). 

You're probably thinking, why not just take the BM12A's then? Well, it's not that simple. On some materials (specifically orchestral pieces and vocal pieces), the BM12A's tend to sound a bit clinical, while the Focal's sounded lusher (gives off the impression that the reverb is a bit wetter somehow). So it's one of those situations where my heart says Focal and my head says Dynaudio. I know the extended range of the BM12A's will be more useful in general, but I like the lusher sound of the Focals better, except I wish it was an 8 incher so I won't feel like I need a sub (no budget for a sub and don't feel like I really need one if I get a pair of 8 inchers).

I really wanted to demo a pair of Klein + Hummel O 110's (also $2K), but they only had the 300's hooked up (which sounded great--buttery smooth), and it's too rich for my blood ($4K a pair).

So what do you guys think?


----------



## JonFairhurst (Sep 7, 2007)

You might give some thought to why the Focals sound better. If it's a smoother crossover, lower harmonic distortion or better time alignment, they would be the right choice. If, on the other hand, they are more scooped or "pretty", the Dynaudios would be better.

Consider that if the Focals truly make reverb sound more lush, you will likely make drier mixes. Wherever the monitors push, you will pull and vice versa.

Also, if you have another chance to hear them, be VERY careful about volume settings. In general, the louder speaker wins. Another consideration is to listen to loud and soft music. I recently performed a controlled audio evaluation with over 20 listeners, and we evaluated the same material on the same systems with two different volume settings, and sure enough, preferences shifted a bit at the different settings. (And, surprise, surprise, people like a bit of a scoop...)

Fortunately, neither speaker is a bad choice. The key might be to manage your disappointment about not getting the 2nd place speaker.

If you get the Focals, you might be bummed that you don't get as much low-end, or as accurate a frequency response.

If you get the Dynaudios, you might be bummed that you didn't get the sweeter sound.

Which disappointment would give you the bigger regret?

As an example, many years ago I bought a used gold BMW 633 CSi. I didn't much like the color (I wanted white), and I found the car to be heavier than I would have preferred. (My previous car was a 2002 - model, not the year.) Well, guess what? Six years later when I sold it, I still didn't like the color and it was still too heavy!

Anyway, I hope that you choose a monitor that makes you truly happy.

Best...


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm very careful about matching levels when I A/B monitors during a test. I always ask the salesperson to match the levels before I even get there, and if they are having troubles doing it, I'll ride the mixer during the A/B tests myself.

I think the Focal's sound sweeter is probably due to a fuller mid/low-mid-range, but there's no way to confirm that. It's a very noticeable difference too--on vocals, when switching back to the BM12A's, it's like the fuller body of the voice disappears.

I'm also investigating PMC monitors (DB1-S, TB2), since they have such awesome reputation--all the reviews for them across the board all read like love letters. The new Digidesign/PMC collaborations (RM series) are also out now, so I'll take a look at those too. 

So, the new list of candidates looks more like:

Dynaudio BM12A's
Focal Solo 6's (if I get these I'll have to get a sub--it's missing the lowest low's)
Digidesign RM2
PMC DB1-S, TB2
Klein & Hummel 0 110


----------



## JonFairhurst (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard some of the larger PMCs some years ago at CES. The 4-inch dome midranges were wonderfully smooth on vocals.

All the best on your decision...


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got back from another listening session--this time the focus was on the new Digidesign RM2's, A/B'd against the JBL LSR4328P's (I know they're different price ranges, but you'd be surprised at the conclusion).

The impressive thing about the RM2's is the ATL technology from PMC, which allows full-frequency response even at low listening levels, and it was certainly very apparent. The bass remained full even at very low levels. 

Here comes the part that might have a few people raise their eyebrows. The JBL's and the RM2's absolutely did not sound like they belong in different market segments. At nearly $2K more, the RM2's certainly don't sound $2K better. In fact, during some tracks, the JBL's actually had a more spacious soundstage, and the seperation of instrument had more clarity. But in the RM2's defense, the place I went to have not given it the proper 14 hour burn-in time, so I'm sure the RM2's would sound better once it's been properly broken in. 

Anyway, based on this test, the JBL's are back on my candidates list. At only $1,450 or so, they hold up very well against more expensive monitors. The one instance where it didn't hold up was when it was A/B's against the Dynaudio BM12A's, and this was on Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings (the JBL's sounded like there was a high-cut filter on the strings, and the difference was dramatic), but I now suspect it might have been the way the JBL's were tweaked on that day, as I did not hear the same kind of difference when A/B'd against the RM2's. 

Man, this is agonizing--trying to make a decision, when especially you can't get all the candidates into one room for a proper showdown.

ATM I'm leaning towards two setups--very different in price:

1) Focal Solo 6 with the sub 6, total at $3,500.
2) JBL LSR4328P's at $1,450.

With the Focals, I'd be spending a lot more, but it'll be a setup where I feel like I made no compromise (relatively speaking, for a bedroom studio guy). I'd get the lush sound I like, and I'd get the extended bass as well with the sub. Only downside is the cost. I mean, I'd like to have some money left for acoustic treatment too.

With the JBL's, I feel like they are amazing bang for the buck (especially with the onboard DSP room calibration), sounding just about as good as more expensive monitors. The only downside is that like so many other monitors I've heard with similar characteristics (Dynaudio BM series, Digidesign RM2's), the sound while has clarity, is by comparison clinical compared to the Focal's. Not that it's a bad thing, as some people prefer a more analytical sound, but my heart tells me I'd be doing a lot of leisure listening as well, so I have to get a pair I can really love, as opposed to being just useful. Good thing with the JBL's is that I still have money left for acoustic treatment!


----------



## Lunatique (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I ended up with the Klein + Hummel O 300D's. I got them for only $3k on ebay, which was a no-brainer deal since they retail around $6k~$6.5k new. I couldn't be happier as I had previous considered them out of my price range. Thank God for ebay. 

I had to take some pics of these slutty Germans (anyone here hang out at Gearslutz?):

http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality ... dio-09.jpg
http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality_website/about_me/images/workspace/126_elm/2007-09-29/studio-02.jpg (http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality ... dio-02.jpg)


----------

